# haine froide



## plesea8

Bonjour, 
il y aurait, en langue italienne, une manière de bien traduire l'expression française : "haine froide" ?
"Odio freddo" ne veut rien dire, d'après mes recherches.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In che contesto?


----------



## matoupaschat

In rete si trovano riscontri di "odio freddo/gelido", perfino con sfumature tra le due forme . Hai provato a cercare i sinonimi di "odio" e di "freddo" e a combinarli tutti?


----------



## Pohana

Salut Matoupaschat _
Un odio ghiacciato_, per esempio...


----------



## matoupaschat

Pohana, quel plaisir de te retrouver ! On te voit beaucoup trop rarement ...
Con odio, non so, hai forse ragione. Con freddo userei piuttosto rancore, ma non sono madrelingua, ecco il problema.
Stammi bene!
Matou.


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> ...
> Con odio, non so, hai forse ragione. Con freddo userei piuttosto rancore, ma non sono madrelingua, ecco il problema.
> ...


Salve... di sicuro in italiano esiste il "sordo rancore", che dà l'idea di una rabbia immensa e chiusa a qualsiasi tentativo di spegnerla, pero' non mi dà l'idea di "freddo". Esiste il freddo disprezzo e come dice il moderatore, ci vorrebbe il contesto per capirne di piu' ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Sono andato a verificare sul TLFi il significato di "froid", nel caso che ci occupa:♦ [En parlant d'un violent mécontentement, d'un état émotif violent] Qui est parfaitement maîtrisé. _Rage froide
_​e ho pensato a "un odio spassionato". Cosa ne pensi, Rumi?


----------



## Ruminante

E' sempre stimolante analizzare le tue proposte, Matou, anche se per me si tratta di ipotesi perchè non sono un'esperta... 

A prima vista mi sembrava buono l'aggettivo "spassionato" perchè " senza passione " mi è parso equivalente a "freddo" pero' poi, analizzando un po'  i sinonimi di spassionato (da dizionari3.corriere.it › - *Spassionato*: freddo, distaccato, disinteressato, imparziale, neutrale, obiettivo, oggettivo, giusto, equo)

mi è venuto da pensare che l'odio è comunque di per sé una passione, anche se puo' diventare terribilmente freddo, dunque no... penso che non ci siamo ancora. Spassionato mi pare piu' usato nel significato di "obiettivo". Si sente spesso parlare di "consiglio spassionato", cioè dato con imparzialità, non sull'onda di un sentimento.

L'unica _chance _secondo me è che plesea8 ci riveli qualcosa in piu' rispetto a questo "Freddo odio".- Alla prossima buon proseguimento!

Rieccomi, ho fatto merenda con familiari e vicino di casa e ho intavolato il discorso sull'odio freddo, è venuto fuori che un termine piu' che accettabile in italiano è "Odio glaciale".  Considerato che in italiano le espressioni sono in genere piu'  forti rispetto al francese, direi che ci potremmo essere ...


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie. Preferisco così, perché neanche in francese, come lo sai, o lo ricordi, la "haine froide" è un'espressione corrente, anzi!
Sono ben contento di ritrovarti , mi stava pesando la "solitude du coureur de fond"...
Biz à toi.
Nota: Devi riprendere l'abitudine di modificare il messaggio precedente, invece di autorisponderti, pena farti bacchettare dal "grand méchant mod"


----------



## plesea8

Scusate il silenzio, dopo la mia richiesta iniziale. Diciamo che c'è stato un piccolo intoppo. Però torno oggi a ringraziare tutti per il vostro contributo. Riprendo oggi da dove avevo lasciato due mesi fa, e rileggo tutti i vostri interventi, e trovo che "odio glaciale" proposto da Ruminante, così come per Matoupaschat, sia probabilmente uno dei corrispondenti più vicini che la lingua italiana offra. Ormai per il contesto è tardi, forse anche inutile, ma grazie per averne dibattuto e avermi aiutato a trovare una buona soluzione.

Grazie mille a tutti,

P.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Plesea8,
Felice di rivederti! Rendiamo a Cesare ecc. Il merito è tutto da attribuire a Ruminante


----------



## plesea8

Sicuramente Ruminante ha messo la palla in porta ma ci sono stati diversi passaggi intelligenti che hanno portato al gol. 
Grazie mille a tutti, anche perché si trattava di un'espressione che non avevo mai trovato (o almeno della quale non mi erano rimaste tracce in memoria).




matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Plesea8,
> Felice di rivederti! Rendiamo a Cesare ecc. Il merito è tutto da attribuire a Ruminante


----------



## longplay

Chi ha detto "la vendetta (che presuppone odio) è un piatto che si serve freddo"? 'Gelido' è ottimo (occhi gelidi d'odio). In ritardo..., ma con piacere!


----------



## plesea8

Anche in ritardo, grazie mille.


----------



## uncleben

plesea8 said:


> Anche in ritardo, grazie mille.



Un po in ritardo anche io ma suggerisco "gelido disprezzo" anche se il disprezzo è diverso dall'odio, ma è una locuzione forse più familiare.


----------

